# Reservoir Engineering



## mohsenzare (3 أبريل 2012)

[h=2]Hi[/h]I looking for lecture note of below courses;

Reservoir Engineering

Production Engineering


Please share it with me,or introduction source
to find this lecture note.

Many thanks.​


----------



## NOC_engineer (9 مايو 2012)

اخي العزيز .. حمل هذه الكتب:
Reservoir Engineering Handbook للتحميل أنقر هنا.
Surface Production Operations Vol.1 للتحميل أنقر هنا .
Surface Production Operations Vol.2 للتحميل أنقر هنا .
Petroleum Production Systems & Economics للتحميل أنقر هنا .


----------

